# Initial Cleaning



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't want to appear totally uninformed, but I have only owned and shot revolvers before getting this P99c, and don't want to mess up, if I can help it.

Before I take the gun to the range for the first time, what do you recommend I do in terms of cleaning? I did not do much with any of my revolvers, but I realize that a semi-automatic is a different animal. If there is an existing thread on this, please just let me know and I will get the information off that thread.

Thanks.

Ron


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

read the post by "Sniper350" best writeup ever done on cleaning...

http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=1


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyone has their own way - U will get your own over time. Some people here do less cleaning that I do. Some do more. JEnglish takes out the extractor after every trip and cleans that area and the striker area inside of the slide - That's way overkill in my opinion. But if he wants to do it, that's cool. That's his way. I just took out my striker and cleaned the inside for the first time on my compact after having it about a year now.

Used to use gunscrubber for years on other guns. Now, I use Breakfree Clp for everything - I do the brush and patch on the inside of the barrel with the breakfree CLP (always bush the brush thru the back of the barrel out to the front). Make sure the feed ramp area and where the bullet sits is not full of oil (wipe with some dry patches).

I then use a toothbrush and oil the rails on the slide and the outside of the barrel where it rubs the frame. And, I wipe the inside of the slide down with that brush, and then wipe it down with a papertowel afterwards to get the junk out.

Run the toothbrush up and down the recoil spring/guide as well. That's it. I then wipe down the outside of the slide with a CLP covered patch once its reassembled. Then, wipe it down with an old towel.

Clean EVERY new gun before your first trip too!


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I wouldn't call my method "overkill" . . . I like to think of it as being very through. :mrgreen: I do removed the extractor and completly strip the slide after every range trip. One range session for me can be from 100 rounds to as much as 900 rounds. But everyone has their own methods.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> I wouldn't call my method "overkill" . . . I like to think of it as being very through. :mrgreen: I do removed the extractor and completly strip the slide after every range trip. One range session for me can be from 100 rounds to as much as 900 rounds. But everyone has their own methods.


I didn't mean anything about it  - I was just pointing out that we all have our own way


----------

